#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Συζήτηση: Για την αυθαίρετη δόμηση, Αθήνα & Διαδικτυακά, 09.01.2012

## Xάρης

*Πού:* Αθήνα, ΤΕΕ, Νίκης 4 Σύνταγμα, 1ος όροφος, αίθουσα εκδηλώσεων
*Πότε:* Δευτέρα, 09.01.2012, 17:00-21:00 
*Κόστος:* 0¤

*Θέμα:* Συζήτηση για την αυθαίρετη δόμηση: τα προβλήματα, τα συμπεράσματα, η συνέχεια

*Ομιλητές:* Κάκος, Καρατσώλης, Λεμπέση, Ξυνομηλάκη, Χρονόπουλος
*Συντονιστής:* Νίκος Ζυγούρης, πρόεδρος του ΣΠΜΕ

Όποιος επιθυμεί να συμμετάσχει επιτόπου στη διαδικασία συζήτησης, θα πρέπει να συμπληρώσει τη δήλωση στην ιστοσελίδα: 
https://www.iekemtee.gr/el/ημερίδα-09-01-2012. 
Θα διαπιστώσει αμέσως εάν υπάρχουν ελεύθερες θέσεις. 
Αν οι θέσεις έχουν συμπληρωθεί, θα έχει τη δυνατότητα να παρακολουθήσει τη συζήτηση από το διαδίκτυο μέσω της ιστοσελίδας του ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ: *www.iekemtee.gr*

----------

